# Cigarillos In Humidor???



## DonCiccio (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I just purchased a few White Owl Cigarillos and was wondering if I should put them in a humidor or not.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

I wouldn't. I would be afraid the flavor would fuse in my cigars. Especially if you have some of the artificial flavors (grape, vanilla, and so on). This in return could ruin the flavor of your cigars you already have in your humidor.


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Will... I wouldn't bother putting them in the humidor. Do white owls come in the foil packs now? I know they're getting more and more popular.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

wow


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep them out of the humi, they are stored in convenience and gas station shelves, unfortunately that is where they belong.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

I always have cigarillos in my humidor but they are not flavored, they do keep better, than in their box on the counter.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

The general rule is if they are sold out of a humidor keep them in a humidor. If they are sold behind the counter at gas stations, leave them there. I'm partially kidding, if you honestly like them go ahead and smoke them, but don't store them in a humidor.


----------



## DonCiccio (Sep 2, 2011)

Fatboy501 said:


> I agree with Will... I wouldn't bother putting them in the humidor. Do white owls come in the foil packs now? I know they're getting more and more popular.


Yes. They do come in foil packs


----------



## DonCiccio (Sep 2, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> ....if you honestly like them go ahead and smoke them, but don't store them in a humidor.


To be honest, they're ok. I'd rather smoke a cigar but I don't always have an hour to smoke it.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a couple of packs of H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Minis that I keep in the humi for when I need a quick smoke.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> The general rule is if they are sold out of a humidor keep them in a humidor. If they are sold behind the counter at gas stations, leave them there. I'm partially kidding, if you honestly like them go ahead and smoke them, but don't store them in a humidor.


I agree !


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I only put premium brand cigarillos in my humidor. Brands like Cohiba Pequenos, ERDM Cafe Au Lait, RyJ etc. I keep plenty on hand because I only have a few times a week with time to invest in a Robusto size cigar. One suggestion, go to one of the online stores and by some quality cigarillos. You do not know what you are missing. I really like something a little bigger than the cigarillo as well something in a 4 X 32 ring guage. That is about 20 good minutes.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

DonCiccio said:


> To be honest, they're ok. I'd rather smoke a cigar but I don't always have an hour to smoke it.


If it's the time thing, there are a lot of small handmade cigars by premium manufacturers that are good. Davidoff, Arturo Fuente, CAO, Rocky Patel, Tatuaje, and others all make cigarillos (all except Tatuaje come in tins). These should all be stored in a humidor.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i don think it would make to much of a diference. my sister gave me some of these and they came in a foil pouch that advertised feshness. i have yet to smoke them and she gave them to ye like a year ago i think they will age nicely. honestly it has been a very long time since i have smoked a gas station cigarillo, once i discovered nice cigars i havent gone back. if you still want a chap dry cured smoke the only thing that i have tried that is sortof reasonable are panters. i got the m at smoker friendly in the dead of winter because it had been almost a month without a cigar and it was warm for winter (35) but still uncomfortably cold. so i would take the advice of all the other people here and get somthing good. gas station cigars become pointless once you have real cigars. but since i wrote this i am curious to see was a peach flavored white owl would taste like. but i am also curios to smoke evryting in my humidor so it wins.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

see if I can get a little more use out of this...


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty much agree with everyone else the only cigarillos I have are a couple tins of Ashtons and I keep them all in my humidor.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I keep anything i smoke in my humidor; cigars, cigarillos, backwoods, flavored cigarette things my lil bro gave me for xmas. I have a huge eurocave humidor bigger than a mini fridge and i figure it cant hurt anything to bad.... i hope


----------

